# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Հեռուստատեսություն, Ռադիո, Տպագիր մամուլ >  ՀՀ-ի հիմնը 0.00-ին

## Artgeo

Առաջին անգամ այս տարօրինակ երևույթը տեսնելուց, բավականին զարմացա: Դե... Չէի սպասում: Ակնհայտ է, որ այս երևույթը ՀՀ իշխանությունները «սովորել» են Ռուսաստանից, սակայն... Ռուսաստանում հիմնը ցուցադրվում է միայն երկու պետական ալիքով, այն էլ նրանց ծրագիրը այնպես է կառուցված, որ 0.00 ին որևէ ծրագիր չկա: Պետական հիմնը ցուցադրում են նաև Վրաստանի Հանրային հեռուստատեսության եթերում, բայց ծրագրերի վերջում: Իսկ ՀՀ իշխանությունները հրամայել են բոլոր ալիքներին ցուցադրել, սրանք էլ հլու հնազանդ, ժամը 0.00-ին հին գյուղական ալիքների նման կտրում են ցանկացած ծրագիր, ֆիլմ և ցուցադրում հիմնը:

Ինչպե՞ս եք վերաբերվում այս երևույթին:

----------


## wagamaffia

> ... Իսկ ՀՀ իշխանությունները հրամայել են բոլոր ալիքներին ցուցադրել, սրանք էլ հլու հնազանդ, ժամը 0.00-ին հին գյուղական ալիքների նման կտրում են ցանկացած ծրագիր, ֆիլմ և ցուցադրում հիմնը:
> 
> Ինչպե՞ս եք վերաբերվում այս երևույթին:


Երևի 0.00-ին ցուցադրելը սիմվոլիկ բնույթ է կրում, ցանկանալով որ ամեն մի նոր օր սկսվի ՀՀ-ի գոյության իմաստով; 

Իսկ այդ հիմնը ես դեռ չեմ լսել, որ կայքում հնարավոր կլինի այն լսել:

----------


## քաղաքացի

Artgeo, ասածիդ մի բան էլ ավելացնեմ, որ ՀՀ հանրային հեռուստաալիքը՝ Հ1-ը, չի ցույց տալիս (կամ լսեցնում) հիմնը, մնացած որոշ մասնավոր ալիքներ են դա անում: Ես չգիտեմ արտերկրում ինչպե՞ս են տեսնում այն, արդյո՞ք արբանյակային Հ1-ով ցույց են տալիս: 
Առաջին անգամ, որ տեսա մտածեցի երևի ընտրությունների կապակցությամբ հատուկ նախընտրական քարոզարշավի եթերն է սկսում: Ցավոք ստիպված եղա մինչև վերջ ՀՀ հիմնը լսել եռագույնի պատկերի ներքո:
Չափից դուրս բացասական եմ վերաբերվում այս հարցին:
Հ.Գ. Երբեք գովազդը կիսատ չեն թողնում  :LOL:

----------


## Ձայնալար

Իհարկե որևէ հաղորդում ընդհատելը հիմնով կարծում եմ ճիշտ չէ, բայց ընդհանուր դեպքում շատ լավ եմ վերաբերվում նման բաներին, պարզապես երևի լավ կլիներ, եթե այնպիսի ժամ ընտրվեր, որ մարդիկ ոչ թե հայհոյեին հիմնը ֆիլմը ընդհատելու համար այլ երգեին ու գնային քնելու: Կուզենայի, օրինակ, որ դպրոցներում ու մանկապարտեզներում էլ օրը սկսվեր ՀՀ հիմնով: Քվեարկել եմ դրական:

----------


## Artgeo

> Իհարկե որևէ հաղորդում ընդհատելը հիմնով կարծում եմ ճիշտ չէ, բայց ընդհանուր դեպքում շատ լավ եմ վերաբերվում նման բաներին, պարզապես երևի լավ կլիներ, եթե այնպիսի ժամ ընտրվեր, որ մարդիկ ոչ թե հայհոյեին հիմնը ֆիլմը ընդհատելու համար այլ երգեին ու գնային քնելու: Կուզենայի, օրինակ, որ դպրոցներում ու մանկապարտեզներում էլ օրը սկսվեր ՀՀ հիմնով: Քվեարկել եմ դրական:


Վրաստանում հենց այդպես էլ վարվում են: Դասերը սկսելուց առաջ, դպրոցի դեմը հիմն են երգում և պետական դրոշը բարձրացնում:

Ի դեպ, ասեմ, որ սխալ ես քվեարկել: Ես կոնկրետ այն բանի մասին եմ հարցնում, ինչ հիմա է կատարվում հեռուստատեսության եթերում, ինչին քո գրվածից երևում է, որ դու բացասական ես վերաբերվում:  :Smile:

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Վրաստանում հենց այդպես էլ վարվում են: Դասերը սկսելուց առաջ, դպրոցի դեմը հիմն են երգում և պետական դրոշը բարձրացնում:
> 
> Ի դեպ, ասեմ, որ սխալ ես քվեարկել: Ես կոնկրետ այն բանի մասին եմ հարցնում, ինչ հիմա է կատարվում հեռուստատեսության եթերում, ինչին քո գրվածից երևում է, որ դու բացասական ես վերաբերվում:


Դրական եմ քվեարկել, որովհետև ամեն դեպքում դուրս գալիս է, որ սկսում են նման բաներ անել. չէ որ սա միայն սկիզբն է: Դրական եմ քվեարկել, որովհետև այդ երևույթը հույս է ներշնչում, որ կեսիշերային հիմնի գաղափարը կզարգանա և կընդունի այն տեսքը, որն ընդունելի կլինի իմ և քո համար: Եթե լինեին միջանկյալ տարբերակներ միգուցե ավելի ճիշտ կքվեարկեի (փորձում եմ մեղքը քո վրա բարդել էլի  :Smile:  ):

----------


## Guest

Իսկ ինչի՞ չկա "խիստ բացասական" տարբերակը:

----------


## Amaru

Երևի զինանշանին էլ եք դեմ, հա՞.. Դե ասենք «ստիլնի» չի... Էլ ոնց կլիներ՝ կինոն ընդհատեցին... 
Ալիքը չեմ փոխում, *իմ* ազգային հիմնն ա:

----------


## John

հարցման հետ մի բան էն չի… ձայները սխալ է հաշվում, կամ էլ ընդհանրապես չի հաշվում…

----------


## Array

Լավ ա,որ մեկ-մեկ հիշում ենք մեր հիմնի մասին: Հետո էլ ընենց չի,որ կտրում են,ասենք,ֆուտբոլը,տարբեր ալիքներ,նկատել եմ,տարբեր ժամերին են ցուցադրում,հետևաբար ավելի լավ ա հիմնը մեր հնչի,քան` գովազդ դնեն

----------


## Mesrop

անիմաստա պոլնի հիմնը… մի 10 վայրկյան թո դռոշակ ֆռցնեն ու պրծ…  :Smile:

----------


## Artgeo

> Երևի զինանշանին էլ եք դեմ, հա՞.. Դե ասենք «ստիլնի» չի... Էլ ոնց կլիներ՝ կինոն ընդհատեցին... 
> Ալիքը չեմ փոխում, *իմ* ազգային հիմնն ա:


Եթե զինանշանը ամեն հեռուստացույց կամ համակարգիչ միացնելուց 5 րոպեի չափ ցուցադրեին, հաստատ կատեի: Ամ, խոսքը նրա մասին չի, որ հիմն են ցույց տալիս: Օրինակ ամեն առավոտ ժամը 6.00-ին  հանրային ռադիոյով միացնում են հիմնը: Չես պատկերացնի, որքան եմ ուրախանում ու որքան հաճելի է ինձ դա: Դա կոնտեքստի մեջ է նստում, դա տեղին է, դա համապատասխանում է ժամին: Բայց երբ հիմնը անկապ ու անպատեհ ժամանակ, ՀՀԿ-ի «Քեզ համար Հայաստան»-ի նման խցկցնում են Նեմիրոֆֆֆֆֆի և «Նոստալգիա պո ՍՍՍՌ, վերհիշենք մեր լավագույն ավանդույթները» զիբիլների արանքում մարդու հեռուստացույց դիտելու հաճույքի հերն անիծելով, դա համարում եմ անընդունելի: Հիմնը դա պետական նշաններից մեկն է, որը պիտի հարգեն բոլորը: Իսկ իրենք դրանից սարքում են շպռոտի պես մի բան:

----------


## Array

> Եթե զինանշանը ամեն հեռուստացույց կամ համակարգիչ միացնելուց 5 րոպեի չափ ցուցադրեին, հաստատ կատեի: Ամ, խոսքը նրա մասին չի, որ հիմն են ցույց տալիս: Օրինակ ամեն առավոտ ժամը 6.00-ին հանրային ռադիոյով միացնում են հիմնը: Չես պատկերացնի, որքան եմ ուրախանում ու որքան հաճելի է ինձ դա: Դա կոնտեքստի մեջ է նստում, դա տեղին է, դա համապատասխանում է ժամին: Բայց երբ հիմնը անկապ ու անպատեհ ժամանակ, ՀՀԿ-ի «Քեզ համար Հայաստան»-ի նման խցկցնում են Նեմիրոֆֆֆֆֆի և «Նոստալգիա պո ՍՍՍՌ, վերհիշենք մեր լավագույն ավանդույթները» զիբիլների արանքում մարդու հեռուստացույց դիտելու հաճույքի հերն անիծելով, դա համարում եմ անընդունելի: Հիմնը դա պետական նշաններից մեկն է, որը պիտի հարգեն բոլորը: Իսկ իրենք դրանից սարքում են շպռոտի պես մի բան:


Ինչքան հասկացա, Արթ ջա՛ն,ուղղակի  գիշերով հիմնի հավեսը չես ունենում ;Թե չէ, Ինչի, էտ լավագույն ավանդույթների վերհիշումը առավոտ 6-ին էլ չի լինու՞մ

----------


## Artgeo

> Ինչքան հասկացա, Արթ ջա՛ն,ուղղակի  գիշերով հիմնի հավեսը չես ունենում ;Թե չէ, Ինչի, էտ լավագույն ավանդույթների վերհիշումը առավոտ 6-ին էլ չի լինու՞մ


Էէէ, չէ: Հավեսի մասին չի: Խոսքը գեղցիության ու անհամության մասին ա: Պատեհության մասին: Օրինակ մետրոյում, որ հայտարարեն. «Զգուշացեք, դռները փակվում են» հետո հնչի ՀՀ հիմնը, իսկ հետ «հաջորդ կայարանը...», ապա դա կլինի նույնը, ինչ անում են հեռուստաալիքները:
Դա նորմալ չի, երբ ֆիլմում կամասուտրայի 18-րդ պոզան են ցուցադրում ու... ՀՀ հիմն են միացնում: Դրա մասին ա խոսքը:  :Wink:

----------


## Breath of wind

ոնց նկատել եմ էն ալիքները, որոնք ժամը 0:00-ին ցույց չեն տալիս, առավոտվա ժամը 6-ին են ցույց տալիս, իսկականից , որ անհամությունա

----------


## Amaru

*Արտգեո*  :Smile: 

Ջան, ինչքան հասկացա, քեզ տևողությունն էլ դուր չի գալիս...  :Smile:  
Բայց դե էտքան չափազանցացնել էլ պետք չի (մետրոյի մասին եմ) 
Դե որոշել են կոնկրետ ժամ սահմանել, հիմա ինչ անենք, որ երբեմն «կամասուտրայի պոզաների ցուցադրման» հետ ա համընկնում  :Jpit:  Էս դեռ առաջին քայլն ա, ապագայում ավելի հաշվենկատ կլինեն, հուսով եմ: Այսինքն իսկապես ընդհատել չարժի, թող գովազդի համար հատկացված ժամանակը օգտագործեն դրա համար:

----------


## Wisper

Նույն Ամերիկայում նույն ժամին ամպայման կարգով հնչեցնում են հիմնը, դէ համինայինդեպս ես այդպես գիտեմ  :Smile: : Իմ կարծիքով շատ էլ լավ է, որ հնչեցնում են: Ի՞նչի մենք պետք է ետ մնանք Եվրոպայից...  :Think:

----------


## Artgeo

> Նույն Ամերիկայում նույն ժամին ամպայման կարգով հնչեցնում են հիմնը, դէ համինայինդեպս ես այդպես գիտեմ : Իմ կարծիքով շատ էլ լավ է, որ հնչեցնում են: Ի՞նչի մենք պետք է ետ մնանք Եվրոպայից...


Էէէէ, ասում եք էլի: Հա, անում են, բայց նենց, որ մի ծրագիրը ավարտվում է մինչ այդ, հետո սկսվում մյուսը:

----------


## Ungrateful

Ֆուտբոլ էս նայում, կամ լավ կինո, մեկել ամենա հետաքրքիր պահին ՀՈՊ մտավ, "Մեր հայրենիք, ազատ անկախ..."  դրա իմաստը չեմ հասկանում

----------


## ArmoGamer

Ժողովրդի մեջ անհրաժեշտ է սերմանել հայրենասիրություն ... Մի բան, որ այսօր բացակայում է ... Եվ սա ամենամատչելի միջոցներից մեկն է ... Ինքս կողմ եմ դրան ... Հիմնը ցանկացած քաղաքացի պիտի անգիր իմանա ... Իսկ հիմա ... Նույնիսկ ֆուտբոլիստները ... Ահավոր է ... Կանգնում են խաղից առաջ, երկրի հիմնը լսում ու երգելու փոխարեն ծամոն են ծամում ...

----------


## smilingangel

> Երևի զինանշանին էլ եք դեմ, հա՞.. Դե ասենք «ստիլնի» չի... Էլ ոնց կլիներ՝ կինոն ընդհատեցին... 
> Ալիքը չեմ փոխում, *իմ* ազգային հիմնն ա:


 :Hands Up:  :Ok: լիովին համաձայն եմ
ու մի բան էլ ասեմ. չգիտեմ կհավատաք-չեք հավատա, կընդունեք-չեք ընդունի, բայց ես եթե նույնիսկ այդ օրը ամպի չափ հոգնած եմ հիմնը լսելուն պես պիտի ԱՆՊԱՅՄԱՆ ոտքի կանգնեմ ու ձեռքս դնեմ սրտիս: Ու թող որ մի քանիսը հենց էս պահին մտածեցին, որ դա պարզապես ձև է կամ սենտիմենտալության դրսևորում... (ավելի իմ ուզած ձևով հնչում է անգլերենով) *I DON'T CARE!!!*
կարծում եմ 2-3 րոպե *ՄԵՐ* հիմնին հատկացնելը ոչ մեկին շատ նեղություն չի պատճառի :Angry2: , իսկ եթե էդքաաան տառապում եք...  :Shok: ինչ ասեմ..... ալիքը փոխեք...

----------


## Wisper

> Ֆուտբոլ էս նայում, կամ լավ կինո, մեկել ամենա հետաքրքիր պահին ՀՈՊ մտավ, "Մեր հայրենիք, ազատ անկախ..."  դրա իմաստը չեմ հասկանում


Ի՞նչի եք հիմնից կպել է...
Ավելի լավ է հիշեք, թե ինչքան է զզվեցնում օրվա մեջ մի 100 անգամ կրկնվող մի հիմար երևույթ՝ նստած հավեսով Digital BetaCam որակի ֆիլմ ես նայում, մեկ էլ էն ամենա էն լավ պահի էն ամենա լավ պահին... մեկը գոռումա՝
- Deal or No deal
- Այո, այսօր հենց այն օրն է, երբ դուք պետք է ուղարկեք ՍԸՄԸՍ, նշելով պայուսակի համարը...
Մի խոսքով հասկացաք էլի ինչ եմ ասում...
Հիմնը շատ լավ բանա... նույնիսկ գիշերվա 0.00-ին...  :Cool:

----------


## Ungrateful

> Ի՞նչի եք հիմնից կպել է...
> Ավելի լավ է հիշեք, թե ինչքան է զզվեցնում օրվա մեջ մի 100 անգամ կրկնվող մի հիմար երևույթ՝ նստած հավեսով Digital BetaCam որակի ֆիլմ ես նայում, մեկ էլ էն ամենա էն լավ պահի էն ամենա լավ պահին... մեկը գոռումա՝
> - Deal or No deal
> - Այո, այսօր հենց այն օրն է, երբ դուք պետք է ուղարկեք ՍԸՄԸՍ, նշելով պայուսակի համարը...
> Մի խոսքով հասկացաք էլի ինչ եմ ասում...
> Հիմնը շատ լավ բանա... նույնիսկ գիշերվա 0.00-ին...


Ճիշտ էս ասւմ, այդ գովազդը արդեն ներվայնացնումա, բայց դե Հիմնն էլ ա մեկ-մեկ ներվայնացնում...  :Wink:

----------


## Wisper

> Ճիշտ էս ասւմ, այդ գովազդը արդեն ներվայնացնումա, բայց դե Հիմնն էլ ա մեկ-մեկ ներվայնացնում...


Էհ, որ միայն այդ գովազդը լիներ կասեի հա, բայց որ շատ են այդպիսի տափակ գովազդները...  :Bad:   :Think:   :Wink:

----------


## Artgeo

> ալիքը փոխեք...


Չի օգնում  :LOL:  Նույն հիմն ա  :LOL: 

Հ.Գ. Ժող գովազդի համար հատուկ թեմա կա  :Wink:

----------


## Vishapakah

Առհասարակ չեմ կարդացել հայտնված կարծիքները, բայց նաելով հարցման արդյունքներին բոլորիտ խորուրդ եմ տալիս ավելի հարգանքով վերաբերվել սեփական պետականության սրբություններին, որպեսզի չզարմանաք թե՛ ինչու հանկարծ օտարները սկսեցին Ձեզ չհարգել.

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Էս հիմնը որ ժամին ասես չի լինում, ինչ 00:00 - ի մասինա խոսքը: Օրա եղել գիշերը 5 - ին դրել:

Իրոք մի տեսակ են չի չգիտեմ, հա ինչա ասում մեզ հայ ազգիս, որ գիշերը մի քանի րոպե օրհներգն ենք լսում:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Էս հիմնը որ ժամին ասես չի լինում, ինչ 00:00 - ի մասինա խոսքը: Օրա եղել գիշերը 5 - ին դրել:
> 
> Իրոք մի տեսակ են չի չգիտեմ, հա ինչա ասում մեզ հայ ազգիս, որ գիշերը մի քանի րոպե օրհներգն ենք լսում:


Դե լավ չի, որ ժամը չեն պահպանում... բայց դա չի կարևորը:
Եթե ոչինչ չի ասում, ուրեմն դեռ այնքան պիտի հնչի, մինչև սկսի ասելը  :Wink:

----------

davidus (25.06.2010), Ժունդիայի (23.06.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Դե լավ չի, որ ժամը չեն պահպանում... բայց դա չի կարևորը:
> Եթե ոչինչ չի ասում, ուրեմն դեռ այնքան պիտի հնչի, մինչև սկսի ասելը


Ու՞մ համար, ովա լսողը, լավը իմաստը՞

Հայրենասիրական դաստիրակություն ենք ստնում հա  :Smile:  երեկոյան ժամը 00:00 - ին:  :LOL:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Առաջին անգամ այս տարօրինակ երևույթը տեսնելուց, բավականին զարմացա: Դե... Չէի սպասում: Ակնհայտ է, որ այս երևույթը ՀՀ իշխանությունները «սովորել» են Ռուսաստանից, սակայն... Ռուսաստանում հիմնը ցուցադրվում է միայն երկու պետական ալիքով, այն էլ նրանց ծրագիրը այնպես է կառուցված, որ 0.00 ին որևէ ծրագիր չկա: Պետական հիմնը ցուցադրում են նաև Վրաստանի Հանրային հեռուստատեսության եթերում, բայց ծրագրերի վերջում: Իսկ ՀՀ իշխանությունները հրամայել են բոլոր ալիքներին ցուցադրել, սրանք էլ հլու հնազանդ, ժամը 0.00-ին հին գյուղական ալիքների նման կտրում են ցանկացած ծրագիր, ֆիլմ և ցուցադրում հիմնը:
> 
> Ինչպե՞ս եք վերաբերվում այս երևույթին:


ի՞նչ վատ բան կա, կամ ի՞նչն ա սրա աննորմալը,որ քննարկվի

----------

Ambrosine (03.07.2010)

----------


## Rammstein

Ինչքան քիչ հնչի «մեր հայրենիք թշվառ անտեր»-ը, էնքան լավ:
Ես ժամը 0-ին ամեն անգամ ալիքը փոխում եմ, որտեւ հա՛մ ջղայնանում եմ, որ դիտածս հաղորդումն ընդհատվում ա, հա՛մ էլ մեր հիմնից կանաչ սմայլիկային զգացողություն ա մոտս առաջանում:  :Bad:

----------

VisTolog (03.07.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ու՞մ համար, ովա լսողը, լավը իմաստը՞
> 
> Հայրենասիրական դաստիրակություն ենք ստնում հա  երեկոյան ժամը 00:00 - ին:


Ո՞նց թե ում համար. մեր համար  :Dntknw:  Ես լսում եմ  :Smile: 
Հայրենասիրական դաստիարակություն ստանալու համար ժամը կարևոր չի:



> Ինչքան քիչ հնչի «մեր հայրենիք թշվառ անտեր»-ը, էնքան լավ:
> Ես ժամը 0-ին ամեն անգամ ալիքը փոխում եմ, որտեւ հա՛մ ջղայնանում եմ, որ դիտածս հաղորդումն ընդհատվում ա, հա՛մ էլ մեր հիմնից կանաչ սմայլիկային զգացողություն ա մոտս առաջանում:


Իտալացի աղջկա հայրենիքն ա թշվառ, անտեր: Իմ հայրենիքը ազատ, անկախ է  :Wink:  Ես էլ չեմ հիանում մեր հիմնի տեքստով, բայց դա է, ու բոլորս պարտավոր ենք այն հարգել ու զերծ մնալ կանաչ սմայլիկներից:

----------

Agni (03.07.2010), Lion (03.07.2010), Yeghoyan (03.07.2010), Արևհատիկ (03.07.2010), Ժունդիայի (03.07.2010)

----------


## Rammstein

> Իտալացի աղջկա հայրենիքն ա թշվառ, անտեր: Իմ հայրենիքը ազատ, անկախ է


Ես էլ ասում եմ` ինչի՞ են սաղ իտալացիք թողնում իրանց հայրենիքից գնում ամերիկա, դառնում սփյուռքիտալացի, իսկ Հայաստանը օրեցօր ավելի ա հզորանում: Դրա վառ ապացույցն է այն, որ մի տարի առաջ մենք մի գազել ժողովուրդ էինք, հիմա արդեն մի Բոգդան ժողովուրդ ենք:  :Tongue: 




> Ես էլ չեմ հիանում մեր հիմնի տեքստով, բայց դա է, ու բոլորս *պարտավոր ենք* այն հարգել ու զերծ մնալ կանաչ սմայլիկներից:


Պարտավոր չենք, ոչ ոք ինձ չի կարող նման բան պարտադրել:  :Wink: 
Կարող ա ես հայրենասեր չեմ բլա բլա բլա, բայց զզվում եմ մեր հիմնի երաժշտությունից, ու զզվում եմ կեղծավոր տեքստից:
Ու գումարած դրան էլ, էդ տեքստը անգիր չգիտեմ, բացի «Մեր հայրենիք, ազատ անկապ, որ սատկում ես դարեդար» տողերից, չեմ էլ ուզում իմանալ, ինչի՞ ուղեղս իզուր տեղը Spam-ով լցնեմ:  :Smile:

----------

aerosmith (03.07.2010), Freeman (03.07.2010), VisTolog (03.07.2010)

----------


## VisTolog

> Դե լավ չի, որ ժամը չեն պահպանում... բայց դա չի կարևորը:
> Եթե ոչինչ չի ասում, ուրեմն դեռ այնքան պիտի հնչի, մինչև սկսի ասելը


Աստ, բայց էնքանա հնչում, որ մենակ ալիքը էդ ժամին փոխելու ցանկությունա առաջացնում: 
Ավելի լավա գովազդ լինի: :Jpit:

----------

Freeman (03.07.2010)

----------


## REAL_ist

Պարզապես հայերի մեծ մասը արժանի չի պետություն ունենալու: Հազար տարի ազգը սպասելա պետականությանը, որ հիմա խորհրդանիշների վրա թքի...

----------

Ambrosine (04.07.2010)

----------


## Yevuk

Նման կեղծ հայրենասիրական քայլերին շատ բացասական եմ վերաբերվում: Ձևականություն ա, ուրիշ ոչինչ: Միշտ ալիքը փոխում եմ, նույնը անում եմ ռադիոյով: Բայց նկատել եմ, որ ոչ բոլոր հայկական ռադիոկայաններն են միացնում մեր անտաղանդ հիմնը: Շատ ողջունելի ա, որ գոնե կան ռադիոկայաննեն, որոնք զերծ են նման տիպի ձևականություններից: Հասկացանք, մեր հիմնն ա, ու հարգում ենք, բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ ամեն օր ժամը 12-ին պետք է ընդհատեն ամեն ինչ ու դա հնչեցնեն: Անիմաստ ա:  :Pardon:

----------

Lion (04.07.2010)

----------


## aerosmith

նձամբ ես անտարբեր եմ, տանել րեմ կարում, զզվում եմ, նեռվերիս վրեն ազդումա..... իսկ Երևանի հիմնի համար խելք իմը չի, ուղղակի շաաաատ եմ սիրում...
Ըստեղ ոչ թե խորհրդանիշի վրա թքաց ունեմ, այլ խորհրդանիշը բնութագրող տարրի, որից իսկապես զզվում եմ։ Ամեն անգամ ալիքը փոխում եմ.. մեկ էլ երևի սենց ալիքը փողում եմ ամեն դեկտեմբերի 31-ին ժամը 23.45-ից մինչև 00,00 ընկած ժամանակահատվածում իսկ եթե ոչ տեղական ալիքներում էլ նորմալ բան չեն լինում ընդհանրապես հեռուստացույցն եմ անջատում...

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Ժողովուրդ հիմնը հայրենասիրության հետ ինչ կապ ունի? ձևականության ու մանավանդ կեղծ ձևականության հետ ինչ կապ ունի?հիմնը անգամ ազգի հետ կապ չունի:
Աշխարհում մենակ Հայստանը չի որ հեռուստատեսությամբ ժամ ունի սահմանված, որի ժամանակ հիմնը հնչումա, բայց երևի թե մենակ մենք ենք դա հաշվում կեղծ հայրենասիրություն, ձևականություն և նման բաներ... 
Ու ինձ չի թվում, որ մի քանի րոպե լսելը կամ պարզապես այլ բանով զբաղվելը, եթե դուրներդ չի գալիս այդքան մեծ բան է, բայց որ դա համարեք զզվելի երևույթ, թքած ունենաք ու ինչքան թուք ու մուր կա թափեք, կներեք, բայց ես դա համարում եմ տարրական կուլտուրա չունենալ սեփական պետության ու նրա խորհրդանիշերի հանդեպ: Հետո էլ կարգին երկրի մասին կերազեք...

Ռեալիստը շատ էլ ճիշտ նշեց: Մենք պետականության մասին միշտ պետքա երազող լինենք, որ դրա ղադիրը իմանանք:

----------

A.r.p.i. (03.07.2010), Agni (03.07.2010), Fender (03.07.2010), Gayl (04.07.2010), Yeghoyan (03.07.2010), Արևհատիկ (03.07.2010), Շինարար (03.07.2010)

----------


## Rammstein

> Ժողովուրդ հիմնը հայրենասիրության հետ ինչ կապ ունի? ձևականության ու մանավանդ կեղծ ձևականության հետ ինչ կապ ունի?հիմնը անգամ ազգի հետ կապ չունի:
> Աշխարհում մենակ Հայստանը չի որ հեռուստատեսությամբ ժամ ունի սահմանված, որի ժամանակ հիմնը հնչումա, բայց երևի թե մենակ մենք ենք դա հաշվում կեղծ հայրենասիրություն, ձևականություն և նման բաներ... 
> Ու ինձ չի թվում, որ մի քանի րոպե լսելը կամ պարզապես այլ բանով զբաղվելը, եթե դուրներդ չի գալիս այդքան մեծ բան է, բայց որ դա համարեք զզվելի երևույթ, թքած ունենաք ու ինչքան թուք ու մուր կա թափեք, կներեք, բայց *ես դա համարում եմ տարրական կուլտուրա չունենալ սեփական պետության ու նրա խորհրդանիշերի հանդեպ*: Հետո էլ կարգին երկրի մասին կերազեք...


Պետությունը թող տարրական կուլտուրա ունենա իրա ժողովրդի հանդեպ, ու նման տխմարությունները խորհրդանիշ դարձնելուց առաջ մի երեք վայրկյան մտածի: Վաղն էլ կարող ա հիմնը փոխեն դարձնեն մի հատ ռեպ` փողոցային ժարգոնով, է հետո՞, պետք ա ասենք` խորհրդանիշ ա, ու համակերպվե՞նք:

Թող ինձ ոմանք ներեն, բայց նման խոսքերը, թե դա կուլտուրա չունանալ ա եւ այլն, ես համարում եմ դատարկաբանություն:

----------


## Լուսաբեր

> Պետությունը թող տարրական կուլտուրա ունենա իրա ժողովրդի հանդեպ, ու նման տխմարությունները խորհրդանիշ դարձնելուց առաջ մի երեք վայրկյան մտածի: Վաղն էլ կարող ա հիմնը փոխեն դարձնեն մի հատ ռեպ` փողոցային ժարգոնով, է հետո՞, պետք ա ասենք` խորհրդանիշ ա, ու համակերպվե՞նք:
> 
> Թող ինձ ոմանք ներեն, բայց նման խոսքերը, թե դա կուլտուրա չունանալ ա եւ այլն, ես համարում եմ դատարկաբանություն:


Տենց բան չի  կարող լինել....

Համարելը քո խնդիրն է, ինչպես և իմ կարծիքը հայտնելը` իմ .

----------


## Rammstein

> Տենց բան չի  կարող լինել


Ինչի՞ց ես ենթադրում, Լուսաբեր ջան: Տեսականորեն ամեն ինչ էլ կարող է, ուստի չպետք է հերքվի:  :Wink: 
Գործնականում գուցե հենց հիմա հնարավոր չի, բայց քիչ չի հավանականությունը, որ մոտ ապագայում կարող է հնարավոր լինի: Մի 10 տարի առաջ ես նենց բաներ էի անհնար համարում, որոնք արդեն իրական են:

Ինչ վերաբերում ա «պետության ղադրը իմանալուն», ապա ես հիմա էլ չեմ համարում, որ մենք պետություն ունենք, էդ ունենալը մենակ թղթերի մեջ ա գրած, էդ թղթերն էլ ոչ մեկին պետք չեն: Ինչեւէ, չխորանամ, սա արդեն քաղաքականություն ա:

----------


## Lion

Կարծում եմ նման վարքագծով ավելի շատ բացասական վերաբերմունք են ստեղծում հիմնի նկատմամբ, քան դրական: Անձամբ ես, երբ ժամերն եմ հաշվում քնելու գնալու համար ու հազիվ եմ ուղիղ նստում մինչև ֆիլմի վերջը չքնելու համար, այդ պահին... հազիվ եմ ինձ զսպում, որ չհայհոյեմ հիմը ու հատկապես այն այդքան անտեղի օգտագործել որոշողներին:

----------

aerosmith (03.07.2010), VisTolog (04.07.2010), Աթեիստ (04.07.2010)

----------


## Rammstein

> Կարծում եմ նման վարքագծով ավելի շատ բացասական վերաբերմունք են ստեղծում հիմնի նկատմամբ, քան դրական:


Ուհու, շատ հնարավոր ա, բայց էդ բացասական վերաբերմունքը կլինի արդեն ոչ թե հիմնի վատը լինելու պատճառով, այլ դիտածը ընդհատելուց առաջացած ներվայնության պատճառով, որը էնքան էլ օբյեկտիվ չի, ու կարա առաջանա նույնիսկ եթե հիմնը լինի աշխարհի ամենահանճարեղ գործը:

----------

Lion (03.07.2010)

----------


## Lion

Ըհը, էդ եմ ասում էլի - դա ձևական, ֆորմալ հայրենասիրության արտահայտման տափակ մի ձև է, որը ուղիղ հակառակ էֆեկտն է տալիս: Հիմնը "սիրվցնելու" ահզար ու մի այլ ու ավելի ճիշտ ձևեր կան...

----------


## Rammstein

> Ըհը, էդ եմ ասում էլի - դա ձևական, ֆորմալ հայրենասիրության արտահայտման տափակ մի ձև է, որը ուղիղ հակառակ էֆեկտն է տալիս: Հիմնը "սիրվցնելու" ահզար ու մի այլ ու ավելի ճիշտ ձևեր կան...


Այ մարդ, ոչ էլ պետք ա «սիրվացնել», թող հիմնը լավը լինի, ինքնաբերաբար կսիրվի:  :Smile:  Իսկ կոնկրետ ժամը 0-ին հնչող հիմնը իրոք հաճախ հակառակ էֆեկտն է տալիս, չնայած նորից ասեմ, դա օբյեկտիվ չի ու եթե էս ժամը 0-ի սովորույթը վերանա, ապա նորմալ հիմն լինելու դեպքում էլի կսիրվի:  :Smile:

----------

Lion (04.07.2010)

----------


## REAL_ist

Ինձ չի թվում, որ էստոնացին կամ վրացին, որը իրա հիմնը սիրումա, սիրումա նրա համար, որ այն իրանից երաժշտական արժեքա ներկայացնում...Սիրումա նրա համար, որ իր սեփականնա, իր պետության խորհրդանիշնա: Գոհ եղեք, որ թուրքական կամ ռուսական հիմն չեք լսում ամեն օր...

Վատ հիմն չկա, կա պետականության արժեքը չգնահատող քաղաքացի:

----------

Ambrosine (04.07.2010), Gayl (04.07.2010), NetX (04.07.2010), Նաիրուհի (04.07.2010)

----------


## Rammstein

> Ինձ չի թվում, որ էստոնացին կամ վրացին, որը իրա հիմնը սիրումա, սիրումա նրա համար, որ այն իրանից երաժշտական արժեքա ներկայացնում...Սիրումա նրա համար, որ իր սեփականնա, իր պետության խորհրդանիշնա: Գոհ եղեք, որ թուրքական կամ ռուսական հիմն չեք լսում ամեն օր...
> 
> Վատ հիմն չկա, կա պետականության արժեքը չգնահատող քաղաքացի:


Պետականությունը հիմնը պաշտելով չի, որ պետք ա գնահատել:
Ու բացի էդ պետք չի խառնել հիմնը սիրելը, այն գնահատելու հետ: Օրինակ` ես կաթից զզվում եմ, ատելով ատում եմ կաթի հոտն ու համը…  :Bad: … բայց միաժամանակ գնահատում եմ, որ տենց բան կա, որտեւ դրանից հազար ու մի համով բան են սարքում:  :Nyam:

----------

Yevuk (06.07.2010)

----------


## aerosmith

որ սովորում էի դպրոցում, վերջին դասարանումս մեր դիրոն մի օրենք հանեց, որ ամեն օր առաջին ժամին պետքա ոտքի կանգնենք ու էդ ախմախությունը երգենք...
մի քանի օր տենց վարվեցինք. հետո էլ էդ օրենքը մենք մեր ցանկությամբ հանինք ռադ արինք, որտև շատ անտեղի էր, ու անիմաստ ։ Էդ բառերը արտասանելուց էլ սաղիս մոտ ահավոր տհաճություն էր առաջանում։ Հետո դիրոն էլ ջոկեց ու անիմաստա էդ արտիստական պահերը ու ինքն էլ էլ գնուխ չէր դնում դրա հետ...
Բայց ոչ Երևանիհիմնը երգեինք այ շատ ուրախ կլինեի..  :Love: 
լավա գոնե Սևակ ենք ունեցել , թե չէ ես էլ էր էշություն լինելու.,.

----------


## REAL_ist

> Էդ բառերը արտասանելուց էլ սաղիս մոտ ահավոր տհաճություն էր առաջանում։


Որ բառերը?

----------


## aerosmith

ընդհանուր նկատի ունեմ,,, տհաճությամբ էինք երգը հնչեցնում...

----------


## Gayl

> Ժողովուրդ հիմնը հայրենասիրության հետ ինչ կապ ունի? ձևականության ու մանավանդ կեղծ ձևականության հետ ինչ կապ ունի?հիմնը անգամ ազգի հետ կապ չունի:
> Աշխարհում մենակ Հայստանը չի որ հեռուստատեսությամբ ժամ ունի սահմանված, որի ժամանակ հիմնը հնչումա, բայց երևի թե մենակ մենք ենք դա հաշվում կեղծ հայրենասիրություն, ձևականություն և նման բաներ... 
> Ու ինձ չի թվում, որ մի քանի րոպե լսելը կամ պարզապես այլ բանով զբաղվելը, եթե դուրներդ չի գալիս այդքան մեծ բան է, բայց որ դա համարեք զզվելի երևույթ, թքած ունենաք ու ինչքան թուք ու մուր կա թափեք, կներեք, բայց ես դա համարում եմ տարրական կուլտուրա չունենալ սեփական պետության ու նրա խորհրդանիշերի հանդեպ: Հետո էլ կարգին երկրի մասին կերազեք...
> 
> Ռեալիստը շատ էլ ճիշտ նշեց: Մենք պետականության մասին միշտ պետքա երազող լինենք, որ դրա ղադիրը իմանանք:


Դրա համար էլ այլազգին իր երկրի հիմնը լսելով հուզվում է, իսկ հայերից ոմանք այն լսելով տանը պահած տատիկի պեռաշկին են հիշում:

----------


## REAL_ist

> ընդհանուր նկատի ունեմ,,, տհաճությամբ էինք երգը հնչեցնում...


որ մասնա տհաճ?

Մեր հայրենիք, ազատ անկախ
Որ ապրել է դարեդար
Յուր որդիքը արդ կանչում են
Ազատ անկախ Հայաստան:

Ահա' եղբայր, քեզ մի դրոշ,
Որ իմ ձեռքով գործեցի.
Գիշերները ես քուն չեղա
Արտասուքով լվացի:

Նայիր նրան` երեք գույնով
Նվիրական մեր նշան,
Թող փողփողի թշնամու դեմ,
Թող միշտ պանծա Հայաստան:

Ամենայն տեղ մահը մի է,
Մարդ մի անգամ պիտ մեռնի,
Բայց, երանի` որ յուր ազգի
Ազատության կզոհվի

----------

A.r.p.i. (04.07.2010), Gayl (06.07.2010), min-mak (04.07.2010), Sagittarius (04.07.2010)

----------


## aerosmith

ընդհանուր և տեքստը, և երաժշտությունը............
ամբողջ տեքստը և ամբողջ երաժշտությունը......... էլ ոնց ասեմ.....

----------

Rammstein (04.07.2010)

----------


## REAL_ist

Դե իմ ասածն էլ ենա, որ ոչ թե բառերի կամ երաժշտության մեջա պրոբլեմը, այլ վերաբերմունքի:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Պարտավոր չենք, ոչ ոք ինձ չի կարող նման բան պարտադրել: 
> Կարող ա ես հայրենասեր չեմ բլա բլա բլա, բայց զզվում եմ մեր հիմնի երաժշտությունից, ու զզվում եմ կեղծավոր տեքստից:
> Ու գումարած դրան էլ, էդ տեքստը անգիր չգիտեմ, բացի «Մեր հայրենիք, ազատ անկապ, որ սատկում ես դարեդար» տողերից, չեմ էլ ուզում իմանալ, ինչի՞ ուղեղս իզուր տեղը Spam-ով լցնեմ:


Ո՞նց թե չեն կարող պարտադրել: Դա նույնն է թե ասես՝ քեզ չեն կարող պարտադրել, որ հարգես Սահմանադրության այսինչ հոդվածը: Վերջին հաշվով պետական հարկադրանքի միջոցով կարող են քեզ պարտադրել, որովհետև դա մեր պետական խորհրդանիշներից է, որը պարտավոր ենք հարգել ոչ միայն մենք, այլև՝ օտարազգիները: Ես շատ հեռու չեմ գնա օրինակ բերելու համար. երբ Գյուլը եկել էր Հայաստան՝ ֆուտբոլ դիտելու, մարզադաշտ են հասել այն ժամանակ, երբ Թուրքիայի հիմնն է հնչելիս եղել: Գյուլը խնդրել է սպասել մինչև հիմնը ավարտվի, նոր մտնեն օթյակ: Ու բոլորը, այդ թվում՝ մեր նախագեն, կանգնել և սպասել են մինչև Թուրքիայի հիմնը ավարտվի: Գյուլը դա բացատրել է նրանով, որ հիմնը չի կարելի ընդհատել, Թուրքիայում նա խնդիրներ կունենա: Ես թեմաներից մեկում էլ եմ գրել, մի հատ էլ ստեղ գրեմ, որ երբ թուրքական դրոշը բարձրանում է, ներկաների 70 տոկոսը քիչ է մնում այդ զգացումից խելագարվի: Թուրքի չափ էլ չկանք: Ոչ մի երկրի հիմնն էլ իդեալական չի: Հենց թեկուզ թուրքերինը լսեք, ռուսերեն տեքստն էլ տամ: Բայց մեկը թեկուզ երկրի ներսում շփոթվի թթու խոսք ասել իրենց խորհրդանիշը հանդիսացող հիմնին... արյունահեղություն:

*Անկախության քայլերգ_տեքստ*







> Աստ, բայց էնքանա հնչում, որ մենակ ալիքը էդ ժամին փոխելու ցանկությունա առաջացնում: 
> Ավելի լավա գովազդ լինի:


Ըհը, ավելի լավ ա Անջելինա Ջոլիի նկարներից դնեն  :Wink: 




> որ սովորում էի դպրոցում, վերջին դասարանումս մեր դիրոն մի օրենք հանեց, որ ամեն օր առաջին ժամին պետքա ոտքի կանգնենք ու էդ ախմախությունը երգենք...
> մի քանի օր տենց վարվեցինք. հետո էլ էդ օրենքը մենք մեր ցանկությամբ հանինք ռադ արինք, որտև շատ անտեղի էր, ու անիմաստ ։ Էդ բառերը արտասանելուց էլ սաղիս մոտ ահավոր տհաճություն էր առաջանում։ Հետո դիրոն էլ ջոկեց ու անիմաստա էդ արտիստական պահերը ու ինքն էլ էլ գնուխ չէր դնում դրա հետ...
> Բայց ոչ Երևանիհիմնը երգեինք այ շատ ուրախ կլինեի.. 
> լավա գոնե Սևակ ենք ունեցել , թե չէ ես էլ էր էշություն լինելու.,.


Իսկ մեր դպրոցում «դիրոն» մեր փոխարեն չէր որոշում, բայց մենք հատկապես իրավունքի դասից առաջ պարտադիր մեր հիմնը երգում էինք: Ու դա հաստատ ձևական չէր, ոչ ոք տհաճություն չէր ապրում, որովհետև դա մերն էր, մենք գիտեինք մեր պատմությունը, այն ամենը, ինչի միջով անցել է մեր ազգը, ու գնահատում ենք այն, որ մենք պետություն ունենք, տեղ ենք զբաղեցնում աշխարհի քարտեզի վրա: Հիմիկվա երեխեքի պագոնները կընկնեն, որ իրենք հիմն երգեն: Ես այս ամենի մեղավոր համարում եմ հենց ձեր «դիրո»-յին, որ ինքը առաջին դասարանից չի ստիպել, որ երգեք: Ոչինչ, բանակում կերգեք  :Wink: 

Իսկ Երևանի հիմնը ոչնչով լավը չէ պետական հիմնից: Եթե Գյումրիից լինեիր, Երևանի հիմնը չէիր սիրի, չէ՞: Համոզված եմ ուղղակի, որ եթե ամեն թաղամաս իր հիմնը ունենա, մեր հայերը միայն իրենց թաղամասերինը կսիրեն, դաժե կպահանջեն, որ դա լինի պետական հիմնը:

----------

A.r.p.i. (04.07.2010), aerosmith (04.07.2010), Gayl (06.07.2010), min-mak (04.07.2010), REAL_ist (05.07.2010), Արևհատիկ (04.07.2010), Լուսաբեր (04.07.2010), Նաիրուհի (04.07.2010)

----------


## aerosmith

չէ, կարծում եմ ես ասել եմ որովհետև բառերի մեջ իմաստ կա, ու երաժշտությունն էլ շաաաատ լավնա ի տարբերություն Հայաստանի հիմնի անտաղանդ երաժշտության

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  22:26 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  22:21 ----------




> Դե իմ ասածն էլ ենա, որ ոչ թե բառերի կամ երաժշտության մեջա պրոբլեմը, այլ վերաբերմունքի:


չէ ապ ջան, բառերի և երաժշտության մեջա... իրոք էտ երաժշտություից զարզանդում եմ....

----------


## Sagittarius

պֆֆֆֆֆ, բառեր, երաժշտություն,
հիմնը հավանում են հիմն լինելու համար, դա չի նշանակում որ երաժշտությունը չի կարող ժամանակի ընթացքում ձևափոխվել և ավելի ճիշտ գործիքավորում ստեղծվել
բայց իմ հիմնը ինձ համար միշտ ոգեշնչող ա, ու միշտ երբ լսում եմ, ձենով մեկ երգում եմ, ու ընդհանրապես [B]թքած ունեմ[B] թե կողիները ինչ կմտածեն, կերգեն, թե չեն երգի, իրանց «կդզի» թե «չի դզի»…
բայց դե չեմ ընդունում նաև, որ անկապ առանց առիթ հա հնչեցնում են հիմնը, դա ինչ-որ լեդի գագայի երգ չի, որ ամբողջ օր առանց առիթ հեռուստատեսությամբ կամ այլ միջոցներով հնչեցնեն, լրիվ քցում են հիմնի արժեքը

----------


## Hda

Ինչպես գրեթե բոլոր դեպքերում, հիմա էլ միանշանակ ու օբյեկտիվ դժվար է ընկալել բոլորիս քննարկումները:
ԻՄԽՀ- հեռուստատեսությունը բավականին հզոր զենք է-(ասեմ ատոմային ռումբ) ու իրոք ավելի ազգանպատակ գործերի կարելի է ծառայեցնել:
Հիմա որ ասեմ,պիտի ասեք էս լուրջ թեմայում էլ ա անլուրջ գրառում անում: 2X2=4 ըսենց պաստառ որ ցույց տային,միգուցե ավելի օգուտ լիներ:Գոնե մի քանի հաստավիզ կամ ծույլիկ աշակերտ կսերտեին..
Բառերը լրիվ չգիտեմ,ագռավից մի քիչ եմ լավ երգում-դրանից ոչ մի հետևություն էլ չեմ անում,որ պակաս հայ եմ:
Իսկական ազգասերը պտի լինի իր գործի արհեստավարժը անկախ նրանից հավաքարար է, ֆուտբոլիստ,ինժեներ թե պրեզիդենտ ...
Պարզապես էլի ուրիշներից կոպիա անելու կլասիկ հիվանդությունն է: (70-ականներին թուրքիական հեռուստատեսության ընդունման բումի ժամանակ էր,երբ առաջին անգամ տեսա:Նրանց մոտ դեռ այն ժամանկ ավելի դիտարժան ու տպավորիչ էր այդ ամենը-կենդանի ֆիլմ դրոշի բարձրացում,պատվո պահակ ու իհարկե հիմնը...Հիմա ի՞նչ իրանք վաղուց մտածում էին իրենց պետականության մասին,մենք էլ նոր զարթնել ենք..)
Ինչպես ուրիշները չհասկածան,որ հայերին պետք չի ստանդարտների ենթարկել,այնպես էլ մենք կամ մեզ պարտադրողնեը,որ ուրիշի ստանդարտներից մեր հայ լինելը չի ավելանում..
արդեն լրիվ շեղվում են,ավելի լավ ա օֆթոփով ավարտեմ
Ակումբի հիմնի մասին էլ մտածել  պետք չի՞
ասեմ -իմ վրա հույս չդնեք,քանզի հաստատ ինձանից լավ երաժիշտներ ու բանստեղծներ կան, հա  համ էլ դիզայներ մի լավ զինաշան մտածելու համար.

----------


## Rammstein

> Ո՞նց թե չեն կարող պարտադրել: Դա նույնն է թե ասես՝ քեզ չեն կարող պարտադրել, որ հարգես Սահմանադրության այսինչ հոդվածը: Վերջին հաշվով պետական հարկադրանքի միջոցով կարող են քեզ պարտադրել, որովհետև դա մեր պետական խորհրդանիշներից է, որը պարտավոր ենք հարգել ոչ միայն մենք, այլև՝ օտարազգիները:


Հա՞, ինձ ահավոր հետաքրքիր ա` ո՞վ իրավունք ունի իմ ճաշակի վրա բռնանալու: Նորից ասեմ, ես հարգում եմ հիմնի գաղափարը, ուրախ եմ որ ունենք հիմն, բայց ուրախ չեմ, որ ունենք սենց զզվելի հիմն: Հա, իմ համար այն զզվելի ա, ու դեռ չի ծնվել էն մարդը, ով իրավունք ունենա իմ ճաշակի վրա բռնանալու:

----------


## Hda

> Հա՞, ինձ ահավոր հետաքրքիր ա` ո՞վ իրավունք ունի իմ ճաշակի վրա բռնանալու: Նորից ասեմ, ես հարգում եմ հիմնի գաղափարը, ուրախ եմ որ ունենք հիմն, բայց ուրախ չեմ, որ ունենք սենց զզվելի հիմն: Հա, իմ համար այն զզվելի ա, ու դեռ չի ծնվել էն մարդը, ով իրավունք ունենա իմ ճաշակի վրա բռնանալու:


տարբեր բաներից էք խոսում
-Rammstein ջան,ոչ ոք որևէ ճաշակ չի պարտադրում որևէ մեկին, բայց տվյալ հարցում հիմնի ընդունել,հարգել անկախ ճաշակից-կարող է
վերջին հաշվով օրենքների 99.99% ճաշակովս չեն,բայց պարտավոր եմ հարգել քանի տվյալ երկրի քաղաքացին եմ..

----------

Ambrosine (06.07.2010)

----------


## Rammstein

> տարբեր բաներից էք խոսում
> -Rammstein ջան,ոչ ոք որևէ ճաշակ չի պարտադրում որևէ մեկին, բայց տվյալ հարցում հիմնի ընդունել,հարգել անկախ ճաշակից-կարող է
> վերջին հաշվով օրենքների 99.99% ճաշակովս չեն,բայց պարտավոր եմ հարգել քանի տվյալ երկրի քաղաքացին եմ..


Սենց որ գնա, կարող ա՞ ստիպված լինենք մեր նախագահին ու նախարարներին էլ հարգել:  :Shok: 
…Հատկապես քյարթության եւ գիրության նախարարին… դե կրթության եւ գիտության էլի:  :Jpit: 


Եւս մեկ անգամ կրկնեմ, օրենք մորենք, հիմն ունենալ բան, սաղ հարգում եմ, բայց էդ հիմնը ճաշակովս չի, զզվում եմ դրանից, հո զոռո՞վ չի էդ անտերը:  :Nono: 

Հ.Գ. Նույնն ա, ոնց որ ասեմ, որ մըլիցեքին չեմ սիրում, մադիկ էլ գան ասեն, թե չեմ գնահատում, որ օրենքներ կան, որ պետականություն ունենք, բլա բլա բլա բլա բլա…

----------

VisTolog (05.07.2010)

----------


## REAL_ist

Հիմնը երգ չի որ սիրես կամ չսիրես, հիմնը հենց ետ արժեքնա, որը քո ասելով հարգում ես:

----------

Gayl (06.07.2010)

----------


## Rammstein

> Հիմնը երգ չի որ սիրես կամ չսիրես, հիմնը հենց ետ արժեքնա, որը քո ասելով հարգում ես:


Դե եթե մենակ էդքանն ա, այսինքն` պետք չի էդ հիմնը երգել, անգիր իմանալ եւ այլն, ապա հա, հեռվից հեռու հարգում եմ:

----------


## Hda

> Դե եթե մենակ էդքանն ա, այսինքն` պետք չի էդ հիմնը երգել, անգիր իմանալ եւ այլն, ապա հա, հեռվից հեռու հարգում եմ:


էտքան բան

----------


## Աթեիստ

Իմ վերաբերմունքը երևույթի նկատմամբ կարծես թե նույնն է, ինչ Rammstein-ինը:
Ինչ-որ լուրջ բան դիտելիս որ միացնում են, միայն հայհոյելու ցանկություն է առաջանում:

Հիմնը ես էլ չեմ սիրում, մանավանդ, որ իմ մեջ տպավորված է հենց օրիգինալ տարբերակը (թշվառ, անտեր), ու հաստատ լսելից զգաստ ֆիրքով չեմ կանգնում, բայց միևնույն ժամանակ հաստատ օտարազգի մարդու մոտ չեմ քննադատի, քանի որ դա նախագահ չի, լեգիտիմության խնդիր չունի:

----------

davidus (05.07.2010), Rammstein (05.07.2010), VisTolog (06.07.2010), Yevuk (06.07.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Հիմնը ես էլ չեմ սիրում, մանավանդ, որ իմ մեջ տպավորված է հենց օրիգինալ տարբերակը (թշվառ, անտեր), ու հաստատ լսելից զգաստ ֆիրքով չեմ կանգնում


Սխալա ասվե՞լ, խի էս թեմայի քննարկումները հակառակն են ապացուցու՞մ:

----------

Hda (06.07.2010)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Սխալա ասվե՞լ, խի էս թեմայի քննարկումները հակառակն են ապացուցու՞մ:


Նույնիսկ եթե քննարկումները ցույց տային թե, մեր հայրենիքը ոչ թշվառ է, ոչ էլ անտեր, դա շատ հեռու կլիներ իրականությունից, բայց ինչպես ասում են «մարդու այիբը երեսով չեն տալիս»:

Ոնց որ վերցնեն ասենք «դառնացել է այս աշխարհը» «երգը», բառերը դարձնեն ասենք «լավնացել է Հայաստանը» ու սարքեն հիմն: Եթե երգը բոլորը գիտեն «թշվառ,անտերով» կարելի էր նոր երգ գրել, ոչ թե կարկատել:

----------

Hda (06.07.2010), Rammstein (06.07.2010), VisTolog (06.07.2010), Yevuk (06.07.2010), Մանուլ (06.07.2010)

----------


## Hda

մի փոքր նկատառում



> Եթե երգը բոլորը գիտեն «թշվառ,անտերով» կարելի էր նոր երգ գրել, ոչ թե կարկատել:


կասեյի *ընտրել*,կարծեմ կոնկուրսի նման բան է եղել ու aյլ տարբերակներ էլ կային..

----------


## Gayl

> Նույնիսկ եթե քննարկումները ցույց տային թե, մեր հայրենիքը ոչ թշվառ է, ոչ էլ անտեր, դա շատ հեռու կլիներ իրականությունից, բայց ինչպես ասում են «մարդու այիբը երեսով չեն տալիս»:
> 
> Ոնց որ վերցնեն ասենք «դառնացել է այս աշխարհը» «երգը», բառերը դարձնեն ասենք «լավնացել է Հայաստանը» ու սարքեն հիմն: Եթե երգը բոլորը գիտեն «թշվառ,անտերով» կարելի էր նոր երգ գրել, ոչ թե կարկատել:


Էտ «թշվառ,անտեր» բառերից էինք բողոքում դա էլ հանեցին, հիմա էլ բողոքում ենք խի հանեցինք, թազա սարքեք, ապեր միշտ էլ բողոքելու տեղ կլինի, ինչովա՞ վատը, հենց «թշվառ, անտեր» բառերով, անձամբ ես ուրախ չեմ որ այդ բառերը հանել են, պետք է չհանեին, որ մարդկանց ուղեղների մեջ միշտ էտ բառերը մխված մնային:
Համոզված եմ, որ հիմնը փոխեն հիմա էլ ասելու են հինը ավելի լավն էր :LOL:

----------

Hda (06.07.2010)

----------


## Moonwalker

> Իսկ այդ հիմնը ես դեռ չեմ լսել, որ կայքում հնարավոր կլինի այն լսել:


Դե ուրեմն լսիր, ավելի շուտ նայիր, վերջիվերջո հայ ես, ինչ կապ ունի էս պահին ՀՀ ղեկավարները կամ տիրող վիճակը քեզ բավարարում են, թե ոչ: Անգամ եթե հիմնն էլ դուրդ չի գալիս (ինչպես օրինակ իմը), պարտավոր ես հարգել ու ոտքի կանգնել :Ok: 
http://rutube.ru/tracks/295536.html

----------


## Hda

> Դե ուրեմն լսիր, ավելի շուտ նայիր, վերջիվերջո հայ ես, ինչ կապ ունի էս պահին ՀՀ ղեկավարները կամ տիրող վիճակը քեզ բավարարում են, թե ոչ:


Էն կապը ,որ ավատարդ կարար Անդրեն լիներ... 
վերջիվերջո հայ ես

----------


## Moonwalker

Դրանք բոլորովին տարբեր բաներ են, էնքանով, որ կարաս Անդրեի տեղը Ջեքսոնին սիրես ու հայրենասեր լինես, բայց չես կարա քո հայրենիքի խորհրդանիշ հիմնը չհարգես ու հայրենասեր լինես: Դու որ քո հայրենիքը չհարգես, ով պտի հարգի:

----------

Ambrosine (06.07.2010)

----------


## Rammstein

> Դրանք բոլորովին տարբեր բաներ են, էնքանով, որ *կարաս Անդրեի տեղը Ջեքսոնին սիրես ու հայրենասեր լինես*, բայց *չես կարա քո հայրենիքի խորհրդանիշ հիմնը չհարգես ու հայրենասեր լինես*: Դու որ քո հայրենիքը չհարգես, ով պտի հարգի:


Երկրորդը նույնքանով սխալ պնդում ա, որքանով որ առաջինը ճիշտ ա: Հայրենասիրությունը հիմնի հետ կապ չունի:

----------


## Moonwalker

> Երկրորդը նույնքանով սխալ պնդում ա, որքանով որ առաջինը ճիշտ ա: Հայրենասիրությունը հիմնի հետ կապ չունի:


Քո կարծիքն ա, բայց իմ պատկերացմամբ եթե քեզ հայրենասեր ես համարում ու երկրիդ խորհրդանիշը չես հարգում, նույնն ա ոնցոր քրիստոնյա լինես, բայց Աստծու խոսքը չհարգես:

----------


## Hda

> Դրանք բոլորովին տարբեր բաներ են, էնքանով, որ կարաս Անդրեի տեղը Ջեքսոնին սիրես ու հայրենասեր լինես, բայց չես կարա քո հայրենիքի խորհրդանիշ հիմնը չհարգես ու հայրենասեր լինես: Դու որ քո հայրենիքը չհարգես, ով պտի հարգի:


էտի եղավ ինքնասպասարկում
ես կգերադասեմ,որ քո ասած ուրիշները հարգեն իմ հայրենիքը
իսկ իմ վերաբերմունքը հայրենիքին միայն հարգելը էնքաաաաան քիչ ա 
Հայրնիքի նկատմանբ այնպիսի վերաբերմունք է պետք,որը ոչ մի բայով կամ ածականով պետք չի բնորոշել
միայն գոյականով-*գործ-գործ-գործ*

----------


## Rammstein

> Քո կարծիքն ա, բայց իմ պատկերացմամբ եթե քեզ հայրենասեր ես համարում ու երկրիդ խորհրդանիշը չես հարգում, նույնն ա ոնցոր քրիստոնյա լինես, բայց Աստծու խոսքը չհարգես:


Պետությունն ու հայրենիքը պետք չի խառնել: Մարդ կարա իրա պետությանն էլ չհարգի, բայց հայրենասեր լինի:
Հայրենիքը նախ եւ առաջ աշխարհագրական դիրքն ա ու այնտեղի մարդիկ ու բնությունը: Եթե մեր սահմանադրությունը տանենք եսիմոր երկրում լրիվ նույնությամբ հաստատենք էլ, մեկ ա, իմ համար դա հայրենիք չի դառնա:

----------


## Moonwalker

> էտի եղավ ինքնասպասարկում
> ես կգերադասեմ,որ քո ասած ուրիշները հարգեն իմ հայրենիքը
> իսկ իմ վերաբերմունքը հայրենիքին միայն հարգելը էնքաաաաան քիչ ա 
> Հայրնիքի նկատմանբ այնպիսի վերաբերմունք է պետք,որը ոչ մի բայով կամ ածականով պետք չի բնորոշել
> միայն գոյականով-*գործ-գործ-գործ*


Գործին ես էլ էմ երկու ձեռքով կողմ, բայց ասենք պատկերացրա ստադիոնում դու ու նորվեգացին նստած էք, մեկ էլ Հայաստանի հիմնի ժամանակ դու չես կանգնում, քեզ թվում ա ինքը կկանգնի: Դժվար բան չի 4 քառատող ա, մեկ ել մի էրկու րոպե ոտի վրա: :Smile: 

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  19:39 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  19:37 ----------




> Պետությունն ու հայրենիքը պետք չի խառնել: Մարդ կարա իրա պետությանն էլ չհարգի, բայց հայրենասեր լինի:
> Հայրենիքը նախ եւ առաջ աշխարհագրական դիրքն ա ու այնտեղի մարդիկ ու բնությունը: Եթե մեր սահմանադրությունը տանենք եսիմոր երկրում լրիվ նույնությամբ հաստատենք էլ, մեկ ա, իմ համար դա հայրենիք չի դառնա:


Ուրեմն եթե չես հագում մեր պետությունը(անկախ բազմաթիվ աչքի զարնող թերություններից), մեր խոսակցությունը էս թեմայով չի ստացի: Մենք հարցին տարբեր բևեռներից էնք նայում, կներես: :Wink:

----------


## Hda

> Գործին ես էլ էմ երկու ձեռքով կողմ, բայց ասենք պատկերացրա ստադիոնում դու ու նորվեգացին նստած էք, մեկ էլ Հայաստանի հիմնի ժամանակ դու չես կանգնում, քեզ թվում ա ինքը կկանգնի:


էն ասածիդ պես ,եթե հարգում իր հայրենիքը-անպայման կկանգնի, անկախ ինձանից...

----------


## Moonwalker

> էն ասածիդ պես ,եթե հարգում իր հայրենիքը-անպայման կկանգնի, անկախ ինձանից...


Իսկ դու Նորվեգիայի հիմնի ժամանակ կկանգնես?

----------


## Վիշապ

*Մեր* հիմնը միգուցե էդքան էլ մի գժոտ երաժշտություն ու տեքստ չի։ Բայց որ այն հնչում է, սկբունքորեն ցանկացած ՀՀ քաղաքացի այն տարբերում է մնացած բոլոր մեղեդիներից։ Իսկ դա արդեն մեծ բան է նշանակում։ Առհասարակ մեր հիմնը պետք է ամեն կիրակի 24 ժամ պահել բոլոր ալիքներով, ու տենց մի երկու տարի՝ մինչև մարդիկ վարժվեն։ :Tongue:  Թե չէ մի վախտ մարդու համար սեփական պետությունը դեռևս ոնց որ դուշմանի մալ լինի։

----------

Ambrosine (06.07.2010), REAL_ist (07.07.2010)

----------


## Hda

> Իսկ դու Նորվեգիայի հիմնի ժամանակ կկանգնես?


թող ամենևին չթվա,թե սադրիչ հարց տվեցիր
կպատասխանեմ շատ պարզ ու շիտակ-*ԱՅՈ*

----------

aerosmith (07.07.2010), VisTolog (07.07.2010)

----------


## Moonwalker

> թող ամենևին չթվա,թե սադրիչ հարց տվեցիր
> կպատասխանեմ շատ պարզ ու շիտակ-*ԱՅՈ*


Նորվեգիայի հիմնի ժամանակ կկանգնես, իսկ Հայաստանի հիմնի ժամանակ ոչ :Shok:  Կներես, մորթի, բայց չեմ հասկանում: Մի գուցե դա քո համար նորմալ ա, ինձ համար մեր պետական արժեքների հանդեպ արհամարհանքը բացարձակապես անընդունելի ա:

----------


## Hda

> Նորվեգիայի հիմնի ժամանակ կկանգնես, իսկ Հայաստանի հիմնի ժամանակ ոչ Կներես, մորթի, բայց չեմ հասկանում: Մի գուցե դա քո համար նորմալ ա, ինձ համար մեր պետական արժեքների հանդեպ արհամարհանքը բացարձակապես անընդունելի ա:


արի իրավիճակը չխառնենք,կամ էլ ցույց տուր թե որտեղ ասացի -_չեմ կանգնի_ 
հա տանը դիվանին պարկած TV նայելուց չեմ կագնում և չեմ էլ կանգնի,ու շատ էլ կզարման եթե ինքդ կանգնում ես




> .. Թե չէ մի վախտ մարդու համար սեփական պետությունը դեռևս ոնց որ դուշմանի մալ լինի։


դե էսօրվա իրական իրավիճակը հաշվի առնելով, _ոնց որ_ -ը կարելի էր նույնիսկ չգրել

----------


## romanista

ՀՀ հիմնը պետքա ոչ թե մենակ կեսգիշերին դնել, այլ ամբողջ օրվա ընթացքում ու պարբերաբար, որ մի քանի անգրագետ "հայ ազգի ապագաներ" գոնե տենց իմանան իրենց երկրի խորհրդանիշերից մեկը...

----------

Moonwalker (07.07.2010)

----------


## Hda

մեղր ասելով բերանդ չի քաղցրանա

----------

aerosmith (06.07.2010), VisTolog (07.07.2010)

----------


## Rammstein

Մի բան էլ ասեմ ու թարգեմ էս անիմաստ խոսակցությանը մասնակցել. խորհրդանիշը պիտի ունենա հիմնավորում, թե ինչի ա ինքը խորհրդանիշ: Ամեն բան չի, որ կարա խորհրդանիշ լինի: Եթե մի երկու «լավ տղա» մի վախտ որոշել են, որ «մեր հայրենիք»-ը ՀՀ-ի հիմնն ա ու հետեւաբար խորհրդանիշ ա, դա իմ համար դեռ հիմք չի այն խորհրդանիշ համարելու: Նույն տիպի մարդիկ էսօրվա դրությամբ օտարալեզու դպրոց են բացում, կամ այլ «ազգանպաստ» օրենքներ են ընդունում, եկեք գնանք իրանց ոտերը պաչենք:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Հա՞, ինձ ահավոր հետաքրքիր ա` ո՞վ իրավունք ունի իմ ճաշակի վրա բռնանալու: Նորից ասեմ, ես հարգում եմ հիմնի գաղափարը, ուրախ եմ որ ունենք հիմն, բայց ուրախ չեմ, որ ունենք սենց զզվելի հիմն: Հա, իմ համար այն զզվելի ա, ու դեռ չի ծնվել էն մարդը, ով իրավունք ունենա իմ ճաշակի վրա բռնանալու:


Քո ճաշակը չի կարգավորվում Սահմանադրությամբ: Այ քո վարվելակերպը էս հարցով կարգավորվում է օրենքով: Մեր խորհրդանիշների հանդեպ այնքան անտարբեր վերաբերմունք է, որ ավելի շուտ ԱՄՆ անկախության օրն ենք հիշում, իրենց շնորհավորում, քան թե մեր խորհրդանիշների օրն ենք նշում: Ո՞վ իմացավ, որ հունիսի 15-ին մեր դրոշի օրն էր. ոչ ոք: Ինչու՞... դե մենք զբաղված մարդիկ ենք, ընտանիք ենք պահում, ջհանդամ թե դրոշի օրը չէր, երեք գույնից կտոր չի՞ եղածը, մնում էր էդ օրը նշեինք...




> Սենց որ գնա, կարող ա՞ ստիպված լինենք մեր նախագահին ու նախարարներին էլ հարգել: 
> …Հատկապես քյարթության եւ գիրության նախարարին… դե կրթության եւ գիտության էլի: 
> 
> 
> Եւս մեկ անգամ կրկնեմ, օրենք մորենք, հիմն ունենալ բան, սաղ հարգում եմ, բայց էդ հիմնը ճաշակովս չի, զզվում եմ դրանից, հո զոռո՞վ չի էդ անտերը: 
> 
> Հ.Գ. Նույնն ա, ոնց որ ասեմ, որ մըլիցեքին չեմ սիրում, մադիկ էլ գան ասեն, թե չեմ գնահատում, որ օրենքներ կան, որ պետականություն ունենք, բլա բլա բլա բլա բլա…


Իրականում հենց պիտի հարգենք: Ուղղակի էս հարցում առաջինը իրենք իրենց չեն հարգում, որ մենք էլ հարգենք: Իրենք չեն խորհրդանշում մեր պետությունը, իրենք սիմվոլ չեն հասարակության համար:



> Ոնց որ վերցնեն ասենք «դառնացել է այս աշխարհը» «երգը», բառերը դարձնեն ասենք «լավնացել է Հայաստանը» ու սարքեն հիմն: Եթե երգը բոլորը գիտեն «թշվառ,անտերով» կարելի էր նոր երգ գրել, ոչ թե կարկատել:


Դե ուրեմն ավելի հարմար տարբերակ չի եղել հիմնի համար: Նալբանդյանն էլ Լևոնի, Սերժի կամ Քոչարյանի ծանոթը չէր, որ սա հաստատվեց: Մեր խորհրդանիշերը եկել են առաջին հանրապետությունից, որտեղ այնքան շուտափույթ կատարվեց ամեն ինչ, որ ժամանակ էլ չկար նորմալ քննարկելու՝ ինչը ընդունեն, ինչը ոչ: Ամեն ինչին պատճառ կա: Ու, ի դեպ, երբ առաջին անգամ 18 թվին մեր դրոշը բարձրացվեց, հնչեց հիմնը, զորքը զորահանդես արեց, շատ քչերն էին, որ հասկանում էին հանրապետության, անկախության խորհուրդը. այնպես, ինչպես այժմ: Ու այդ պատճառով էլ 2 տարի կարողացանք քարշ տալ մեր գոյությունը: Էս անգամ հուսով եմ կգտնվեն մարդիկ, որ կկանգնեցնեն փլուզումը, թե չէ մոտ ենք, ոնց նայում եմ:

----------

Արևհատիկ (06.07.2010), Լուսաբեր (06.07.2010), Շինարար (06.07.2010)

----------


## Yevuk

Իսկ որևէ մեկդ լսել ե՞ք *Սովետական Հայաստանի հիմնը*, որը գրել է Արամ Խաչատուրյանը: Այ էդ իսկական հիմն ա: Ես դեմ չէի լինի որ հիմա հենց էդ հիմնը լիներ մեզ մոտ՝ բառեռը փոխած:

----------

Hda (06.07.2010)

----------


## Sagittarius

Էս ինչ ծավալուն քննարկում ա,
ինչ լավ, ինչ վատ. Հիմն ա, Եվրոտեսիլի երգ չեք ընտրում, ընգել եք, սիրում եմ, չեմ սիրում.
Ինձ մի երաժշտություն ցույց տվեք, որ բոլոր մարդկանց դուրը գալիս է :Think:  դե արի ու հիմն ընտրի որ սաղի սրտով լինի, 
դրա համար էլ, ոչինչ առաջ չի գնում, մեզ թվում է, թե սաղ հարցերի լուծումը մենք պտի տանք, 
հիմն էլ կարելի է փոխել, ձևափոխել, բայց դա նասկի շի, որ մի անգամ հագնես, փոխես, պահը կհասունանա, կզգան որ հիմնավոր պատճառներ կան փոխելու, կփոխեն, կդիմեն բնակչությանը, մենք էլ մեր կարծիքը կհայտնենք, ես էլ իմ տարբերակը կհայտնեմ, բայց առայժմ ես ունեմ միակ և անկրկնելի հիմն
ասենք Հայաստանի հավաքականը դուրս եկավ Աշխարհի խաղերի ֆինալ ու սաղ ստադիոնը հիմն երգեց, դուք պտի՞ ոտքի չկանգնեք ու երգեք ինչ ա որ ձեզ դա դուրս չի գալիս

----------


## Hda

> ասենք Հայաստանի հավաքականը դուրս եկավ Աշխարհի խաղերի ֆինալ ու սաղ ստադիոնը հիմն երգեց, դուք պտի՞ ոտքի չկանգնեք ու երգեք ինչ ա որ ձեզ դա դուրս չի գալիս


էտ վախտ համ էլ ստոյկա կտամ, հիմն էլ միաժամանակ 11(էտքան գիտեմ)լեզվով կերգեմ: Դե թող դառնան:Համաձայն չես լինի՞ չերգեմ ,բայց իրոք չեմպիոն լինեն:
Սրա մասին ա խոսքը:Երգենք-չերգենք չեմպիոն չի դառնա:Թող հեչ էտի պատճառ չբռնեն....

----------


## romanista

> Մի բան էլ ասեմ ու թարգեմ էս անիմաստ խոսակցությանը մասնակցել. խորհրդանիշը պիտի ունենա հիմնավորում, թե ինչի ա ինքը խորհրդանիշ: Ամեն բան չի, որ կարա խորհրդանիշ լինի: Եթե մի երկու «լավ տղա» մի վախտ որոշել են, որ «մեր հայրենիք»-ը ՀՀ-ի հիմնն ա ու հետեւաբար խորհրդանիշ ա, դա իմ համար դեռ հիմք չի այն խորհրդանիշ համարելու: Նույն տիպի մարդիկ էսօրվա դրությամբ օտարալեզու դպրոց են բացում, կամ այլ «ազգանպաստ» օրենքներ են ընդունում, եկեք գնանք իրանց ոտերը պաչենք:


 Ռամշ ջան, օտարալեզու դպրոցը ստե ընդհանրապես ի՟նչ կապ ուներ... ազգդ միշտ ուրիշի ոնտերը համբուրելով ա ապրե, կներեք իհարկե ինձ` հանդուգնիս, ճիշտ խոսքերիս համար, ու ստե հեչ կապ չունի, թե օտարալեզու դպրոցի բացումը վտանգում ա ազգի մշակույթը ու այլ անկապ մտքեր... եթե ազգդ իմանա իր արժեքները, ոչ մի բանում նրան վտանգ չի սպառնի... իսկ "Մեր հայրենիքը" շատ լավ հիմն ա, դրանից լավը պտի լինի՟, է, գրեք ուղարկեք, թե՟ մենակ ազգային արժեքները փնովել ենք իմանում, հա՟...

----------

Ambrosine (07.07.2010), ՆանՍ (07.07.2010)

----------


## Moonwalker

> Եթե մի երկու «լավ տղա» մի վախտ որոշել են, որ «մեր հայրենիք»-ը ՀՀ-ի հիմնն ա ու հետեւաբար խորհրդանիշ ա, դա իմ համար դեռ հիմք չի այն խորհրդանիշ համարելու: Նույն տիպի մարդիկ էսօրվա դրությամբ օտարալեզու դպրոց են բացում, կամ այլ «ազգանպաստ» օրենքներ են ընդունում, եկեք գնանք իրանց ոտերը պաչենք:


Կներես ասեմ, որ էս երգը Հայաստանի 1-ին Հանրապետությանն հիմնն ա եղել՝ հիմնն ընտրել են Ա. Մանուկյանը, Հ. Քաջազնունին ու էլի մի քանիսը: Երբ իրանց արածի կեսը կկարողանաս անել մեր երկրի համար նոր ընենց կխոսաս:

P.S. Ու էդ մարդկանց էսօրվա հաստավիզ իշխանավորների հետ մի համեմատի:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  13:08 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  13:06 ----------

Մի 2 տարի առաջ փորձեցին նոր հիմն ընտրել, բայց ներկայացված տարբերակները «Մեր հայրենիք»-ից էլ վատն էին: Ընենց վոր ունենք ինչ ունենք, ու էղածը պտի հարգենք:

----------

romanista (07.07.2010), ՆանՍ (07.07.2010)

----------


## Rammstein

> Կներես ասեմ, որ էս երգը Հայաստանի 1-ին Հանրապետությանն հիմնն ա եղել՝ հիմնն ընտրել են Ա. Մանուկյանը, Հ. Քաջազնունին ու էլի մի քանիսը: *Երբ իրանց արածի կեսը կկարողանաս անել մեր երկրի համար նոր ընենց կխոսաս:*


Արի նման ձեւակերպումներից հեռու մնանք, բոլորս էլ ուզած ժամանակ կարանք, կներես, «մեծ-մեծ փրթենք»:  :Wink:  Կոնկրետ էդ մարդիկ եթե շատ ու շատ լավ բաներ էլ են արել (չգիտեմ, ենթադրում եմ), ապա հիմնի հարցում ահավոր թերացել են, ու չի կարելի լավ գործերով արդարացնել թերացումները, որտեւ դրանք իրար հետ կապ չունեն: Կարելի ա ընդամենը ասել, որ էս մարդը ավելի շատ լավ (վատ) գործ ա արել, քան վատ (լավ): Բայց էս թեմայում դա չի քննարկվում, այլ միայն հիմնը… տո սկի հիմնն էլ չի քննարկվում, այլ դրա տեղին լինելը ժամը 0-ին հեռուստաալիքներով:

----------

Skeptic (07.07.2010)

----------


## Moonwalker

> Կոնկրետ էդ մարդիկ եթե շատ ու շատ լավ բաներ էլ են արել (չգիտեմ, ենթադրում եմ), ապա հիմնի հարցում ահավոր թերացել են, ու չի կարելի լավ գործերով արդարացնել թերացումները, որտեւ դրանք իրար հետ կապ չունեն::


Ախր գլուխս չի մտնում թե ուրա էդ *ահավոր* թերացումը: Օրինակ ես անձամբ չգիտեմ հիմնի լավ կամ վատ լինելը որոշող որևէ մի չափորոշիչ: Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում ա հիմնի հեռարձակմանը՝ ոչ մի վատ բան չեմ տեսնում (մանավանդ հաճախ ուղիղ հեռարձակումների ժամանակ չեն էլ միացնում), ընդհակառակը՝ էդ մի-երկու րոպեն բավական սիմվոլիկ ա ու ինձ վերանեշնչում ա հայ լինելու հպարտությունը: Ինձ տենց, քեզ՝ չգիտեմ:

----------

romanista (07.07.2010)

----------


## Մանուլ

Հիմա դնո՞ւմ են հիմնը գիշերը: Էս վերջերս չեմ հանդիպել: Քվեարկել եմ «անտարբեր եմ» տարբերակի օգտին, որովհետև առանձնապես չի խանգարում: Բայց ոչ էլ դուրս գալիս ա: 
 Հիմնը ինձ համար լավը չի էն առումով, որ բռնել են մի իտալացի աղջկա երգ, վատ բառերը դարձրել են լավը ու սարքել մեզ հիմն: Ուրիշ բան ա պետք մտածել  :Smile: : 
 Բայց ոչ էլ զզվում եմ մեր հիմնից: Հենց ձեր ասած ֆուտբոլի ժամանակ հպարտությամբ երգում եմ  :Smile: :

----------


## romanista

> Հիմա դնո՞ւմ են հիմնը գիշերը: Էս վերջերս չեմ հանդիպել: Քվեարկել եմ «անտարբեր եմ» տարբերակի օգտին, որովհետև առանձնապես չի խանգարում: Բայց ոչ էլ դուրս գալիս ա: 
>  Հիմնը ինձ համար լավը չի էն առումով, որ բռնել են մի իտալացի աղջկա երգ, վատ բառերը դարձրել են լավը ու սարքել մեզ հիմն: Ուրիշ բան ա պետք մտածել : 
>  Բայց ոչ էլ զզվում եմ մեր հիմնից: Հենց ձեր ասած ֆուտբոլի ժամանակ հպարտությամբ երգում եմ :


Քո համար Միքայել Նալբանդյանի գրածը ընդհամենը մի իտալացի աղջկա երգ ա՟, բառերը փոխած, հա՟... իսկ թե էդ բառերի մեջ ինչքան հպարտություն, հուզմունք, ցավ ու հաղթանակի հանդեպ հավատ կա, դա աչքիս էս թազա սերունդը "վապշե չի ջոգըմ,  ապե"... հիմնը քո ազգի դեմքն ա, հետևաբար նաև քո դեմքն ա, ու այն չի կարա վատը լինի, այն պետք ա ընդունվի ու սիրվի ոնց կա... Նալբանդյանը կարող ա մեղավոր էր՟, որ դու, ասենք Ռիհաննա էս սիրում)))))

----------


## Մանուլ

> Քո համար Միքայել Նալբանդյանի գրածը ընդհամենը մի իտալացի աղջկա երգ ա՟, բառերը փոխած, հա՟...


Հա: 



> իսկ թե էդ բառերի մեջ ինչքան հպարտություն, հուզմունք, ցավ ու հաղթանակի հանդեպ հավատ կա


*Իտալացու* հպարտությունն ա, հուզմունքը, ցավը ու հաղթանակի հանդեպ հավատը  :Smile: : 


> դա աչքիս էս թազա սերունդը "վապշե չի ջոգըմ,  ապե"...


 Չգիտեմ, թե ով ինչ ա *ջոգըմ:* 



> հիմնը քո ազգի դեմքն ա, հետևաբար նաև քո դեմքն ա, ու այն չի կարա վատը լինի, այն պետք ա ընդունվի ու սիրվի ոնց կա...


 Դրա համար էլ ֆուտբոլի ժամանակ հպարտությամբ երգում եմ: 



> Նալբանդյանը կարող ա մեղավոր էր՟, որ դու, ասենք Ռիհաննա էս սիրում)))))


 Նալբանդյանը ընդհանրապես մեղավոր չէր, որովհետև ինքը, նորից եմ կրկնում, *իտալացիների* մասին ա գրել: 
 Ես էլ Ռիհաննա չեմ սիրում  :Smile: :

----------


## Rammstein

> Ախր գլուխս չի մտնում թե ուրա էդ *ահավոր* թերացումը: Օրինակ ես անձամբ չգիտեմ հիմնի լավ կամ վատ լինելը որոշող որևէ մի չափորոշիչ: Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում ա հիմնի հեռարձակմանը՝ ոչ մի վատ բան չեմ տեսնում (մանավանդ հաճախ ուղիղ հեռարձակումների ժամանակ չեն էլ միացնում), ընդհակառակը՝ էդ մի-երկու րոպեն բավական սիմվոլիկ ա ու ինձ վերանեշնչում ա հայ լինելու հպարտությունը: Ինձ տենց, քեզ՝ չգիտեմ:


Հարգելի Moonwalker, գիտե՞ս, ընդհանրապես կարելի է ասել, որ ճաշակին ընկեր չկա, բայց միաժամանակ կարելի ա ցանկացած երաժշտություն ենթարկել զուտ երաժշտագիտական վերլուծության.
Եւ այսպես, մեր հիմնի երաժշտությունը
1. Ունի ոչ հայկական լադային հիմք (ավելի կոնկրետ` եւրոպական),
2. Չունի մեղեդային արտահայտչականություն,
3. Մեղեդին կազմված է միայն ինտոնացիոն վերելքներից ու վայրէջքներից, կարելի է ոչ պրոֆեսիոնալ տերմինով ասել` «քառակուսի» է:
4. Մասնատված է մանր պրիմիտիվ մասերի: Ավելի կոնկրետ` թեմատիկ երաժշտությունը կարելի է առանձնացնել մեկական տակտերով: Օրինակ` առաջին պրիմիտիվագուն տակտը կազմում է թեմայի մի հիմնական մաս, որը դեռ մի հատ էլ կրկնվում է երկրորդ տակտում: Միաժամանակ տակտերը ենթարկվում են նաեւ նշածս երրորդ կետին, այսինքն` գրե թե չկա մեկ տակտ, որտեղ լինի ինտոնացիոն բազմազանություն, գրե թե բոլոր տակտերը կա՛մ վերելք են, կա՛մ` վայրէջք, ընդ որում` հիմնականում գամմայի նման` հաջորդական նոտաներով:

Իսկ էս նշածս խառը-խշտիկ 4 կետերին կարճ կարելի ա ասել` տափակ, պրիմիտիվ, երաժշտության հետ կապ չունեցող, հիմն:
Ինչքանով որ «ծափիկ-ծափիկ ծիրանիկ»-ն է լուրջ պոեզիա, կամ երեխաների սարքած ձնեմարդն է լուրջ քանդակագործություն, այնքանով էլ մեր հիմնն է լուրջ երաժշտություն:


Հ.Գ. Մեկ էլ, հարգելի բարեկամներ, առանց անձնավորելու ու որեւէ մեկին ակնարկելու ուզում եմ խնդրել` եթե երաժշտությունից էնքան էլ շատ չեք հասկանում, խնդրում եմ մի ասեք, թե հիմնը նախ եւ առաջ սիմվոլ ա, ինչ երաժշտություն ուզում ա լինի, եւ այլն եւ այլն: Չէ, տենց չի, ժող ջան, գոնե երաժշտության հետ մի քիչ առնչվող շատ ու շատ մարդկանց համար տենց չի:  :Smile:  Հա, ու ի դեպ, երաշտության հետ առնչվելը ամենեւին մարշուտնու մեջ միացրած Արմենչիկներին լսելը չի:  :Wink:

----------


## romanista

> Հա:


լավ չի էլի...




> *Իտալացու* հպարտությունն ա, հուզմունքը, ցավը ու հաղթանակի հանդեպ հավատը :


Իտալացիք մեզ շատ նման են թե բնավորությամբ ու տաքարյունությամբ, թե մնացածով...




> Չգիտեմ, թե ով ինչ ա *ջոգըմ:*


սա հեգնանք էր, ուղղված այսօրվա դեգրադացվող հայ երիտասարդությանը...))




> Դրա համար էլ ֆուտբոլի ժամանակ հպարտությամբ երգում եմ:


մենակ ֆուտբոլի ժամանակ հնչացող հիմնի ժամանակ ես՟ հիշում, որ մեջդ դեռ հայկական բան կա՟...




> Նալբանդյանը ընդհանրապես մեղավոր չէր, որովհետև ինքը, նորից եմ կրկնում, *իտալացիների* մասին ա գրել:


էս նույն հաղորդագրության մեջ մի քիչ վերև կարդա նորից, արդեն էս մասին գրել եմ, էլ չկրկնվեմ...




> Ես էլ Ռիհաննա չեմ սիրում :


Վայ լավ դե մի խաբի, հաա :Wink:

----------


## Մանուլ

> Իտալացիք մեզ շատ նման են թե բնավորությամբ ու տաքարյունությամբ, թե մնացածով...


Համաձայն եմ, հատկապես հարավի ժողովուրդը: Բայց ինքը իտալացիների մասին ա գրել, ոչ թե հայերի, վայ: 




> սա հեգնանք էր, ուղղված այսօրվա դեգրադացվող հայ երիտասարդությանը...))


 Դու էդ գրառմամբ ինձ էիր պատասխանում, ի միջի այլոց  :Smile: : 




> մենակ ֆուտբոլի ժամանակ հնչացող հիմնի ժամանակ ես՟ հիշում, որ մեջդ դեռ հայկական բան կա՟...


 Չէ, եթե բասկետբոլի ժամանակ էլ հնչեցնեն հիմը, բասկետբոլի ժամանակ էլ կհիշեմ, որ «մեջս դեռ հայկական բան կա»: Իսկ ընդհանրապես, ես միշտ էլ հիշում եմ, ուղղակի չեմ կարծում, որ ամեն օր կեսգիշերին զգաստ կանգնելով ու հպարտությամբ հիմնը երգելով` պիտի հայրենասիրությունս կամ հայ լինելս ցույց տամ:

----------


## romanista

> Չէ, եթե բասկետբոլի ժամանակ էլ հնչեցնեն հիմը, բասկետբոլի ժամանակ էլ կհիշեմ, որ «մեջս դեռ հայկական բան կա»: Իսկ ընդհանրապես, ես միշտ էլ հիշում եմ, ուղղակի չեմ կարծում, որ ամեն օր կեսգիշերին զգաստ կանգնելով ու հպարտությամբ հիմնը երգելով` պիտի հայրենասիրությունս կամ հայ լինելս ցույց տամ:


 Դե ուրեմն ասա ես գիժ եմ էլի, որ ամեն անգամ, օրվա որ ժամին էլ լինի, հիմնի ժամանակ ձեռքս դնում եմ սրտիս ու հետը երգում եմ 7 տարեկանից... գիժ եմ, գիժ, իմ նմանը չկա, իմ նմանը չկա))))))

----------


## Մանուլ

> Դե ուրեմն ասա ես գիժ եմ էլի, որ ամեն անգամ, օրվա որ ժամին էլ լինի, հիմնի ժամանակ ձեռքս դնում եմ սրտիս ու հետը երգում եմ 7 տարեկանից... գիժ եմ, գիժ, իմ նմանը չկա, իմ նմանը չկա))))))


 Չէ, դու Ակումբում ամենահայրենասեր մարդն ես  :Smile: :

----------


## romanista

> Չէ, դու Ակումբում ամենահայրենասեր մարդն ես :


չեի ասի, ես շատ փոքր մարդ եմ, ուղղակի արժեքները ազգի ոտքերիս տակ չեմ դնում... լավ, գնամ ֆուտբոլը նայեմ :Wink:

----------

